# Java Spiel um programmieren



## Vedo (13. Januar 2005)

Hallo Profis

Ich habe ein Spiel (Brettspiel OKEY) der im Java geschrieben worden ist, aber leider funktioniert das Spiel nur auf Nokia Handys, ich habe die Sour Code und brauche nun eure hilfe um das Spiel auf Sony Ericcson P900 zu programmieren.

Die Source Code zum Downloaden stehen unten:

http://www.vedo.ch/okey_spiel.rar 

Danke


----------



## teppi (13. Januar 2005)

Es fehlt, wie so oft, die spezifische Fragestellung ..


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Januar 2005)

Source Code:

// Decompiled by DJ v3.7.7.81 Copyright 2004 Atanas Neshkov  Date: 12.01.2005 17:57:07
// Home Page : http://members.fortunecity.com/neshkov/dj.html  - Check often for new version!
// Decompiler options: packimports(3) 


Du weisst ja hoffentlich das das dekompilieren von Software und das umarbeiten nicht erlaubt ist?

Zudem schau dir den decompilierten Code an:


```
protected void y()
    {
        switch(cQ)
        {
        default:
            break;

        case 0: // '\0'
            if(!dH[cQ])
            {
                l();
                dH[cQ] = true;
            } else
            {
                a();
            }
            break;

        case 5: // '\005'
            if(!dH[cQ])
            {
                H();
                dH[cQ] = true;
            } else
            {
                K();
            }
            break;

        case 1: // '\001'
            if(!dH[cQ])
            {
                f();
                dH[cQ] = true;
            } else
            {
                af();
            }
            break;
```

Das ganze ist nicht zum umarbeiten möglich (ausser mann verbringt tage damit den Code reinzuschreiben).

Demnach vergiss es. [closed]

Bin kurz davor ein Bann auszusprechen.
[leicht angesäuert]


----------

